# How to know what CPU is compatible with my motherboard



## Voltaire_x (Sep 2, 2009)

I've been searching the internet to see what is compatible with my system, but it seems that there is no simple guide, at least at a first google search of "what CPU is compatible with my motherboard"

so, what CPUs are compatible with my motherboard?

in the everest home edition under the motherboard ID this is what is shown:

07/04/2006-C51MCP51-6A61HF0DC-00


and under cpu this is what is listed


Field	Value
CPU Properties	
CPU Type	Unknown, 2200 MHz
Instruction Set	x86, x86-64, MMX, 3DNow!, SSE, SSE2, SSE3
L1 Code Cache	64 KB
L1 Data Cache	64 KB
L2 Cache	512 KB (Asynchronous)

Multi CPU	
Motherboard ID	OEM00000 PROD00000000
CPU #0	AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4200+, 2210 MHz
CPU #1	AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4200+, 2210 MHz

CPU Utilization	
CPU #1 / Core #1	0 %
CPU #1 / Core #2	12 %







what will fit?


----------



## Cobracon (May 3, 2008)

*Install and run Belarc Advisor. Your motherboard's make & model will be shown @ the top of the righthand column. Google that info. Once on the item's product page, click on 'CPU SUPPORT List' or something similar.......Voila'.*


----------



## MaverickUK (Sep 9, 2005)

As above, find out the model of your motherboard and the manufacturer, type that into Google and look what "socket" your motherboard has. Newer motherboards that support AMD Athlon these days will usually be an AM2 socket.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The Mobo is a Biostar Socket 939.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

> I've been searching the internet to see what is compatible with my system, but it seems that there is no simple guide, at least at a first google search of "what CPU is compatible with my motherboard"
> 
> so, what CPUs are compatible with my motherboard?


Is this what you're looking for? 

http://www.cpu-upgrade.com/


----------

